# Newbie on PS4 jailbreak 9.60 - Please Guide me on it.



## CrisMod (May 26, 2022)

Hello everyone,

the time has come, and today I 'm going to buy a PS5....

I have experience in modding, but until now I have never been interested or informed about the PS4 Jailbreak. I need someone to guide me to make no mistake about it, please.

Reading quickly on the internet, I did not understand what the credible source is it or not, for example I found two sites that say that the latest version of Firmware 9.60 is accessible for jailbreak, is it true?

Sites:
1) https://www.xhardhempus.net/ (to Jailbreak through the Browser) .

2) "Official Jailbreak / CFW News" site?! https://playstationportal.com/ps4-jailbreak-official-cfw/ .

Can you kindly help me.


----------



## rantex92 (May 26, 2022)

CrisMod said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> the time has come, and today I 'm going to buy a PS5....
> 
> ...


no lates hackable firmware is 9.00  not 9.60


----------



## CrisMod (May 26, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> no lates hackable firmware is 9.00  not 9.60


If this is the situation, at this point I put the PS4 offline and wait for more information or news for the Jailbreak 9.60....

Thank you


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 26, 2022)

CrisMod said:


> If this is the situation, at this point I put the PS4 offline and wait for more information or news for the Jailbreak 9.60....
> 
> Thank you


9.60 seems unlikely although there's a possibility of 9.03 as games with that FW have been backported.

Don't know why people who want a hacked PS4 would update it to the latest OFW unless you got/bought it with 9.60.


----------



## CrisMod (May 27, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> 9.60 seems unlikely although there's a possibility of 9.03 as games with that FW have been backported.
> 
> Don't know why people who want a hacked PS4 would update it to the latest OFW unless you got/bought it with 9.60.


Simple, for online games like - example - Apex.......

Example, Apex (not sure if Sony or Respawn or both), if you don't upgrade to the latest OFW strictly (when come out the pop up to upgrade) and you don't allow the upgrade, the online game will not work (will not connect to the game servers). And you MUST to upgrade your OFW if you want continue to play online.  There is some kind of block, if you don't upgrade to the latest firmware.

It's not always the blame of the people, but there is also this scenario that it force you indirectly to upgrade it , if you want continue to play.... So, if not other chances, unfortunately this it's the reason.


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 27, 2022)

CrisMod said:


> Simple, for online games like - example - Apex.......
> 
> Example, Apex (not sure if Sony or Respawn or both), if you don't upgrade to the latest OFW strictly (when come out the pop up to upgrade) and you don't allow the upgrade, the online game will not work (will not connect to the game servers). And you MUST to upgrade your OFW if you want continue to play online.  There is some kind of block, if you don't upgrade to the latest firmware.
> 
> It's not always the blame of the people, but there is also this scenario that it force you indirectly to upgrade it , if you want continue to play.... So, if not other chances, unfortunately this it's the reason.


Yep, a "sacrifice." Either go with one thing or the other.


----------



## MasterJ360 (May 27, 2022)

Thats the basics of it. Living the ps4 jailbreak life means you don't care about PSN or online play and just want free games to download from the net. It will never support the latest firmware b/c the devs or rather the community dont want people going online cheating in games like Apex. So if you want to have any chance to jailbreak in the future stop updating your ps4 or buy another one on Ebay thats sitting on 9.0


----------



## godreborn (May 27, 2022)

Your only option for online play is xlink kai,  but it doesn't work with all games afaik.  Trophy syncing--you can forget about that altogether.


----------



## that_guyfrom (May 27, 2022)

Also linux


----------

